
‘Angry Birds’ Maker Seeks $1.2B Valuation - ssclafani
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-11/-angry-birds-maker-seeks-1-2b-valuation.html
======
artursapek
An Angry Birds movie? Why do viral success stories like this always tend to
start killing themselves with franchising? I wish smart people like this Mr.
Hed wouldn't get hung up on their successes since he clearly has potential to
make new, better games.

------
rebelidealist
I see this as investors playing hot potatoes. Smart VCs hyping up their own
companies and selling it to less knowledgeable investors. Last year, Roxio
made 5 million, pretty good for a game but worth 1.2b? Tech companies get
ridiculously high profit (most cases just # of users) to valuation ratio
because of their future potential. Do y'all really think Angry Birds will
still be a household name in 3 years?

Regarding international expansion to China. Most people in China are not gonna
pay more than the equivalent of $3 for a stuffed animal. The ones that people
are buying would be counterfeited.

